# Help!!! I need DR. Miracle - Bangs and Funishings



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

There are some groomers on here (3Dogs, etc.) who can help you, but I just wanted to say...what a cutie!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

she looks lovely, not sure how much help I can be, mixed coats are so difficult but here goes.
If you want the hair longer you might want to look into her diet, if you're already wrapping banding etc with no results there are supplements that can help with hair growth and oils are great for strong healthy hair.
the hair on the back will lie down more when it's long enough, the weight will eventually pull it downwards, it looks from the photos very much like fluffy poodle coat on the body and yorkie coat on the head in which case you'll probably never qiute get the lowchen look- the only thing I can think of is weighing it down with a light oil solution, but keeping a coat in oil is messy and a lot of work.
don't worry about the back growing faster than the legs you want the hair on the back MUCH longer than the leg hair.
other than that it all just takes time, adult coat grows slower than puppy coat 
Good Luck.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What type of dog? In some photo's looks like a yorkie X, sombody mentioned a Lowchen? Certain coats only grow a certain length. So, some coats won't grow no matter what. My Chinese Crested's hair only grows so long & no more. I have Yorkie clients that have dogs with a slightly more breakable coat so the TK will break off & thin out. On almost all dogs I find the body always grows faster than the legs, that is the norm. Which is why I always take a body shorter than the legs. Coats that lay flat usually have more hair than we realize & seems like forever to grow out but it really is growing just flattened out & not like a Poodle coat that fluffs up nicely & looks long. Genetics have a factor here & if the parents & grandparents were able to grow out coat then you can too.


----------



## JRPoodle (Jul 23, 2011)

*Update*

Thanks everyone for the advice! A Yorkiepoo... It's been a few months and I have allowed the hair to grow out. The body & topknot is really long and funishings are still the same.  Not sure where to go from here, but to allow the hair to continue to grow.

I did notice the body is really thick can easily mat. Daily brushing/combing, yea 

Thanks again!


----------

